
Ballmer Tells the Washington Post That Print is Toast - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/06/ballmer-tells-the-washington-post-that-print-is-toast/
======
redorb
he is really a smart man, but reminds me too much of my old GM that had me
write a paper for 6 hours to spend $130 on advertising. (seems like a
microsoft kind of issue)...

media as we know it is always changing; but so is everything else cars, tv's,
change is constant. of course its going to change and perhaps even turn upside
down.. but to say there will be no print media - will our computers not have
printers? of any sort? ... will graffiti artist no longer tag walls?

------
byrneseyeview
Alternate title:

"Balmer to Post: You're Toast"

